# Kaiso Tổ Chức Cho Nhân Viên Theo Dõi Trận Chung Kết U23 Việt Nam – Uzbekistan



## lupanb (27 Tháng một 2018)

Để cổ vũ tinh thần cho đội tuyển U23 Việt Nam với Uzbekistan trong trận chung kết. 
--------------------




Công ty Cổ phần Kiến trúc Nội thất Kaiso quyết định cho tất cả nhân viên nghỉ việc từ 14h30 ngày 27/01/2018 để tập trung cổ vũ cho đội tuyển U23 Việt Nam.
--------------------
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN KIẾN TRÚC NỘI THẤT KAISO





➡ Trụ sở: Số 11A Hà Huy Tập, Phú Mỹ Hưng, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7





 Website: kaiso.vn





✉ Mail: noithatkaiso@gmail.com





☎ Hotline : (028) 54 124 739 – 0917.578.679


----------

